# 2 Female Rats Need Loving Home!



## noodledoodle (Jul 11, 2015)

I live in southern Pennsylvania and recently acquired two female rats that are roughly 9-10 months old. I got them out of a home where they were kept in a small cage in a dark room 24/7. They were given no free range time and were neglected. They need someone who is patient and loving and will take the time to see how wonderful they really are.


----------

